# Slingshot of the Month - Dec 2013 - Voting



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Slingshot of the Month December 2013 Voting*​
*Pick your favorite slingshot*

Quarterinmynose - Done and Done119.02%bigoy19706 - yew flatband shooter32.46%ScarfaceTom - NinjaTac86.56%JeffLazerface - Frankenfork21.64%Can Opener - Boy King1814.75%Bob Fionda - Isis1411.48%Bob Fionda - Monk32.46%eggy22 - Yew Natural32.46%Ash - Fiona the Olive10.82%SS Slinger - Walnut Warrior21.64%Flicks - Silver Bunny32.46%eggy22 - Jazzed up Ash21.64%Btoon84 - Zebrano Y Shooter54.10%Antraxx - Spine 97.38%Quercusuber - Duende43.28%BC-Slinger - Purplheart OTF 21.64%Oetzi - Laminated Duo64.92%Flippinout - Little Slingshot 32.46%BPR - Super Duper Lead Shooter1411.48%Metropolicity - Cocobolo Capuchin86.56%BC-Slinger - Curved OTF Spalted Maple10.82%


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry its a tad late but better than never. Had to work all day. 

We had 21 nominations this month! Might be a record...or close? NOW get your vote on folks! Peace~


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Good work, Brandon.

Go for gold, Pharoah Can_Opener! The Boy King is one of the most amazing pieces of craft I've seen


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

voted!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

My favourite is Antraxx's Spine which got my vote. But Oetzi's laminated mirror would be my second choice.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

vote cast. Good luck to all of you and thanks Btoon for putting this up 

Cheers, M.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

So many incredible pieces to choose from!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

BPR all the way


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

youcanthide said:


> BPR all the way


Thankyou mate. Ive no chance looking at the nominations....

But its a privelidge to be amongst them


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> > BPR all the way
> ...


I dont know mate, you are ahead lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

voted

bpr


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Such incredible craftsman all of you


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

youcanthide said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > youcanthide said:
> ...


Only just... and wont be for long  ...

QUICK... STOP THE VOTING NOW haha....


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Good luck everyone!!! There all first place!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Choosing one is always murder...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This one is the toughest one yet -no doubt in my mind. Everything is stunning! I voted but it was the tightest decision so far. Amazing work people! Makes me proud to be part of such a sport where the creations just keep getting better and better!!!! :bowdown:


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

I can't choose just one!!!!!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Well done B.P.R your in there that's the main thing buddy good luck and may the best man win


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

phil said:


> Well done B.P.R your in there that's the main thing buddy good luck and may the best man win


Thankyou buddy


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Voted !!!

Good luck to everybody .


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Voted. Wish I could vote more than once.


----------



## red rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

Think ive voted, bpr.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Did my part. That was hard!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

This one was super hard!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Voted a long time ago! so many outstanding nominations this month! I have a feeling that January 2014 is going to be another
mind blowing experience, with all the awesome silent Santa creations being up for nomination May the very best win. To me
anyone would be a worthy winner.
Keep well,
Dr.J.


----------

